# Cannot Copy/Paste pictures from e-mails. Help.



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Lately, I'm getting e-mails which contain images that I cannot copy/paste into a new e-mail. Whenever I right-click to do a "Save As" function, I get an Internet Explorer error message which states that it cannot find the file specified. I have a choice of an "OK" or "Help" button. I've only had this happen with images from two out of my many correspondents. Hopefully, someone can explain to me what's happening and what I might do to resolve the problem. Thanks in advance.

Twit


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> Whenever I right-click to do a "Save As" function, I get an Internet Explorer error message which states that it cannot find the file specified.


Right click on one of those images and choose *properties*. Then where it says *Address*, copy that and paste it here in the forum. Might provide some clue.

What kind of email? Web-based? Email Client like Outlook Express?


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Oops! Forgot the type of e-mail - it's Outlook Express. 

I tried the suggestion to right-click the image and then select "Properties", but that option is not available with the right-click. One can "Copy", "Save Picture As", and "Select All". Save Background As is greyed out. No other selections are listed.

I used the "Copy" selection and pasted it into a new e-mail, but the picture would not display. Got the little red X and the box the picture would've fit into.

Thanks for the suggestion. Twit


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Please clarify...these are embedded images within the message of the email and not attachments. Correct?

You are right, OE doesn't have properties for each embedded image. When you originally mentioned an *Internet Explorer* error, I was thinking it applied to web mail.


> Whenever I right-click to do a "Save As" function, I get an *Internet Explorer error* message which states that it cannot find the file specified.


For an image in OE, try this way on one of those emails...
1) Click Forward.
2) At the very bottom, left side, 3 buttons should appear.
Edit. Source. Preview.
3) Click Source. You'll see all the HTML code. Look for a line that has the image tag, it will look something like this... 
*









4) Copy and paste that line here, maybe it will yield some clue.*


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestion. You are correct. The image is imbedded in the e-mail, not attached.

Here is the information from the "View", "Source" dialogs:

Hopefully, it will provide a clue as to the problem.

Thanks again. Twit

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">


----- Original Message ----- 
*From:* [email protected] 
*To:* bruce derylo 
*Sent:* Friday, December 01, 2006 12:43 PM
*Subject:* Transportation Warning



Subject: Transportation Warning 



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG Free 
Edition.
Version: 7.5.430 / Virus Database: 268.15.3/561 - Release Date: 
12/1/2006 6:36 AM


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

twit

Looks normal to me, other than the fact it is AOL. But that shouldn't stop saving of the image.

If you forward one of those emails to yourself...do the images show up or the red x?
After forwarding one to yourself, if the image comes in, can you save it then?

Just a word of caution...spammers can pick up email addresses from the net. It is best to never post an actual address. I did send a request to delete the addresses from your post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

twit,

You can edit your post (for the first 24 hours) to remove the e-mail address yourself, if you wish.


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded and gave me suggestions. Forwarding the e-mail to myself did the trick. I could "Save As" the image to my Desktop and, in turn, imbed it into a new e-mail. I still don't know why it does what it does, but at least it now works!


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

:up:


----------

